
Nact: an implementation of the actor model for Node.js inspired by Akka and Erlang - endetti
https://nact.io/
======
onehappymofo
Wow, this couldn't have come at a better time for me! Thank you, thank you,
thank you for this library.

I was beginning to feel that if I wanted to use the actor model I was gonna be
forced into Akka or Erlang and not be able to salvage my JS knowledge. All
other actor JS libraries are way out of support (either unmaintained or too
small of a community).

I will begin using it as fast as possible and hope to learn enough so that I
can contribute and give back.

Cheers again for this much-needed library.

